# How do I change IP settings on Firefox?



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Okay, some time ago, I had a problem accessing craigslist and my own parked website when I switched to DSL (even though I could access it when I went through my dial-up connection.) After messing around with various proxy servers, I was finally able to access craigslist, though occasionally I'd have to change proxies or do "direct network connection" or allow the automatic server detection mechanism. Whatever worked. Well, I upgraded my Firefox to whatever is the latest (2.3?), and now I can't find where I go to change the connection settings so I can mess with the proxy server stuff now. And now, for some reason craigslist (which was working happily last night) is blocking whatever I was going through to get there. So how do I mess with the connection settings on this version?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

With Firefox open, click the Tools drop-down menu and select Options. Click the Advanced icon and select the Network tab. Click the Settings button under Connection. You'll find it on that page.

Good luck!


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Hooray! It works!! Thank you!!! :baby04:


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

WHy are you using a proxy server at all? Unless your behind a blocking firewall you normally dont need to use one.


----------



## Kris W. (Dec 9, 2006)

That's what I was wondering....


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> WHy are you using a proxy server at all? Unless your behind a blocking firewall you normally dont need to use one.


It was an old issue I helped snoozy with a while back. It's evidently a routing problem with snoozy's ISP. I had expected the problem to have corrected itself by now, but apparently it hasn't.


----------

